# Calls in new box too



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Just thought I would share a couple of photos of the custom made box for the calls I won on the Joseph Thomas Foundation auction. After seeing the fly and call boxes Ed made and getting a fly box for my old flys, I had to have a box made for the special calls from the auction. I gave Ed the inside dimensions needed for the call layout and asked him to make the box out of aspen and leave it in the white. When I recieved it (only took a couple days and it was here, them pigeons sure can fly) I just about didn't want to finish it as it looked great just the way it was. Bu alas I went ahead and stained it with some cherry stain (kinda partial to cherry stain on aspen) and now it looks even better. I had planned on going around the edge with some small brass nails for decoration but now I'm not sure if I want to. Anyway, here are a couple of photos;

























I was going to get some foam and cut out for each call but Ed's packaging of the box included the material I needed to line the inside of the box.

Thanks again Ed. :smile: :clapclap: :smile:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, awesome.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

very nice


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you like the box Rick and Thanks again for the purchase.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Real nice work on both parts, congrats to you dw and another beautiful box Ed!

As a side note, I asked Ed for a boxed elk set for the Colorado Bowhunters Association jamboree and he made a beautiful box with a set of elk antler calls in side. It had the Colorado Bowhunters Association name and 2015 year on the out side of the box. I donated this boxed set for the auction and much to my (and Ed's) surprise it brought $350.00. If I would of had ten more I could have sold every set. This speaks very highly of the craftsmanship of Ed's work.

:hijack: :sorry2: :focus:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

So Mike, you telling me I should raise my prices on the antler elk calls ? lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> So Mike, you telling me I should raise my prices on the antler elk calls ? lol


I would if he can get $350.00 for a set of the calls. lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> So Mike, you telling me I should raise my prices on the antler elk calls ? lol


Yes, except for PT members......lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That sounds fair, so no price increase for PT members, but one condition.

No buying them for $37 and selling them for $350 !!!! unless I get 50%


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree and besides who in their right mind would want to unload an heirloom, at least not from my homestead.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> That sounds fair, so no price increase for PT members, but one condition.
> 
> No buying them for $37 and selling them for $350 !!!! unless I get 50%


agreed! except for donation items.....................


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> agreed! except for donation items.....................


 I meant to include that part.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> That sounds fair, so no price increase for PT members, but one condition.
> 
> No buying them for $37 and selling them for $350 !!!! unless I get 50%


I was about to make a big order lol.

Nice work.


----------

